# Del Piero lascia il Sydney:"E' ora di cambiare"



## admin (28 Aprile 2014)

Alessandro Del Piero ha deciso. Lascia il Sydney e l'Australia. L'annuncio è stato dato dallo stesso ex giocatore della Juventus, sul suo sito ufficiale.

Australia, è arrivato il momento di dirsi 'arrivederci'. La mia esperienza con il Sydney FC è arrivata alla sua conclusione e seppure con un po' di tristezza, perché mi sono trovato benissimo, ho comunicato la mia decisione alla società, che ringrazio per questi due anni e per avermi chiesto di restare e con la quale sarò felice di esplorare nuove opportunità lavorative per il futuro"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Grande Alex! Ora farà un altra bellissima avventura all'Estero


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2014)

Speriamo che diano le sue partite in diretta pure dove andrà, capitano che ho sempre rispettato dopo i "miei" del Milan c'è sicuramente lui che giocatore  .


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Aprile 2014)

Una grande persona, oltre che un grande giocatore.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2014)

Ma grande persona per cosa si può sapere? Ogni sportivo famoso è automaticamente un grande uomo...
Stessa cosa vale per gli altri eh, Maldini,Zanetti,Totti,etc....in base a cosa vengono classificati grandi uomini? 
Non è una polemica eh


----------



## Butcher (28 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Ma grande persona per cosa si può sapere?* Ogni sportivo famoso è automaticamente un grande uomo...
> Stessa cosa vale per gli altri eh, Maldini,Zanetti,Totti,etc....in base a cosa vengono classificati grandi uomini?
> Non è una polemica eh



Me lo sono sempre chiesto pure io; sempre non polemicamente.


----------



## Stex (28 Aprile 2014)

lo porterei ai mondiali.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Ha 40 anni, ma basta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma grande persona per cosa si può sapere? Ogni sportivo famoso è automaticamente un grande uomo...
> Stessa cosa vale per gli altri eh, Maldini,Zanetti,Totti,etc....in base a cosa vengono classificati grandi uomini?
> Non è una polemica eh


Vero, lo sostengo da tempo  però diciamo che su Del Piero mi sbilancerei perché ha dimostrato più di una volta, fuori dal campo, di essere una persona per bene, senza mai fare grosse polemiche, senza mai assumere atteggiamenti ridicoli, senza mai fare il fenomeno, oltre ad essere stato un professionista serio nel suo mestiere, senza mai una sbavatura comportamentale. Cosa che non si può dire di Totti, checché ne raccontino i suoi fanboy.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2014)

Si ma quindi il fatto che si sia comportato sempre bene implica automaticamente il fatto che sia un grande uomo?
Per me le cose che hai scritto sono sinonimo di grande professionalità, questo si, e si possono fare tantissimi esempi, non solo tra grandi campioni, su tutti mi viene in mente Tomasson.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, lo sostengo da tempo  però diciamo che su Del Piero mi sbilancerei perché ha dimostrato più di una volta, fuori dal campo, di essere una persona per bene, senza mai fare grosse polemiche, senza mai assumere atteggiamenti ridicoli, senza mai fare il fenomeno, oltre ad essere stato un professionista serio nel suo mestiere, s*enza mai una sbavatura comportamentale. Cosa che non si può dire di Totti, checché ne raccontino i suoi fanboy.*



Non è che se uno manda a quel paese l'arbitro, picchia qualcuno è una brutta persona e piccolo uomo...grande persona/uomo è chi ci mette sempre la faccia, chi non fa grandi cavolate fuori dal campo, chi combatte per raggiungere il proprio sogno, chi riesce a superare i problemi, chi fa sacrifica cose importanti (Totti ha rifiutato più volte squadre come Real Madrid lottando per Campionato, Champions League e pallone d'oro per rimanere nella sua Città)
Totti è un Grande Uomo

Un Grande Campione sportivo che invece non è un grande uomo è Giggs che ha rovinato la sua Famiglia sbattendosi la moglie del fratello per anni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ha 40 anni, ma basta.



http://www.milanworld.net/piola-irraggiungibile-totti-e-del-piero-provano-raggiungerlo-vt16677.html


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Dai Fabry su, ha fatto fatica in Australia, cosa verrebbe a fare a giocare ancora in Italia?

Per assurdo è più facile che ci arrivi Totti a Piola che lui. Ponendo il fatto che nessuno dei due lo raggiungerà mai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Dai Fabry su, ha fatto fatica in Australia, cosa verrebbe a fare a giocare ancora in Italia?
> 
> Per assurdo è più facile che ci arrivi Totti a Piola che lui. Ponendo il fatto che nessuno dei due lo raggiungerà mai.



Del Piero può farli pure in Cina per quel record...può superare Piola


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Del Piero può farli pure in Cina per quel record...può superare Piola



Scusa come farebbe a superare il record di Piola in Cina?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non è che se uno manda a quel paese l'arbitro, picchia qualcuno è una brutta persona e piccolo uomo...grande persona/uomo è chi ci mette sempre la faccia, chi non fa grandi cavolate fuori dal campo, chi combatte per raggiungere il proprio sogno, chi riesce a superare i problemi, chi fa sacrifica cose importanti (Totti ha rifiutato più volte squadre come Real Madrid lottando per Campionato, Champions League e pallone d'oro per rimanere nella sua Città)
> Totti è un Grande Uomo
> 
> Un Grande Campione sportivo che invece non è un grande uomo è Giggs che ha rovinato la sua Famiglia sbattendosi la moglie del fratello per anni


Totti non è esemplare perché è un cafoncello romano, il calcetto, la scorrettezza e comportamenti irrispettosi vari sono sempre dietro l'angolo. Non è un uomo di sport, a differenza di Del Piero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Scusa come farebbe a superare il record di Piola in Cina?



mancano 46 gol per superarlo e in Cina il livello dovrebbe essere inferiore o pari a quello Australiano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Totti non è esemplare perché è un cafoncello romano, il calcetto, la scorrettezza e comportamenti irrispettosi vari sono sempre dietro l'angolo. Non è un uomo di sport, a differenza di Del Piero.



Si parlava di Grande Persona...sportivamente Totti non è un esempio, ma come Uomo non vi azzardate a dire il contrario


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mancano 46 gol per superarlo e in Cina il livello dovrebbe essere inferiore o pari a quello Australiano



Il record di Piola riguarda i goal segnati in serie A eh.
Cosa centrano Cina e Australia? Quelli nel Sydney mica contano.

E a dire il vero a Del Piero ne mancano quasi 90.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il record di Piola riguarda i goal segnati in serie A eh.
> Cosa centrano Cina e Australia? Quelli nel Sydney mica contano.
> 
> E a dire il vero a Del Piero ne mancano quasi 90.



Ma hai letto quel topic?


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma hai letto quel topic?



Ammetto di non averlo letto, l'ho fatto ora e dubito vivamente che Del Piero sia a conoscenza di quei numeri di Piola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ammetto di non averlo letto, l'ho fatto ora e dubito vivamente che Del Piero sia a conoscenza di quei numeri di Piola.



Può essere, fatto sta che lui vuole ancora divertirsi a giocare a Calcio per un altro paio d'anni quindi tutto può essere


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2014)

Purtroppo Alex è davvero arrivato fisicamente. Quest'anno ha fatto fatica a reggere i 90 minuti persino in Australia.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2014)

Dovrebbe andare tipo in Brasile o in Qtar a prendersi le ultime vagonate di milioni


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Del Piero può farli pure in Cina per quel record...può superare Piola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si parlava di Grande Persona...sportivamente Totti non è un esempio, ma come Uomo non vi azzardate a dire il contrario


Io giudico quello che vedo nel Calcio, la loro vita privata non la conosco. In questo senso Totti è imparagonabile con Del Piero, se poi vogliamo parlare di vita privata, beh, nessuno ha mai ammazzato nessuno quindi immagino siano persone normali come gli altri, i grandi sono altri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



ahah non ne sei convinto? Chi gioca Baresi in Cina Darren?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io giudico quello che vedo nel Calcio, la loro vita privata non la conosco. In questo senso Totti è imparagonabile con Del Piero, se poi vogliamo parlare di vita privata, beh, nessuno ha mai ammazzato nessuno quindi immagino siano persone normali come gli altri, *i grandi sono altri.*



Chi e per quale motivo? Quelle 4 cose che ho detto per me rendono un grande Uomo e Totti le ha fatte tutte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chi e per quale motivo? Quelle 4 cose che ho detto per me rendono un grande Uomo e Totti le ha fatte tutte


I grandi sono Martin Luther King o Mandela  quindi un calciatore va giudicato come uomo di sport. Al di fuori ci credo che son tutti persone civili per lo meno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahah non ne sei convinto? Chi gioca Baresi in Cina Darren?



No è che non vedo cosa abbia a che fare la Cina col record di Piola.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Aprile 2014)

Totti>Del Piero, sempre, dovunque e comunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No è che non vedo cosa abbia a che fare la Cina col record di Piola.



Perchè Piola (oltre al Record di gol in A) è il Giocatore Italiano con più gol (390) mentre Del Piero è secondo a 345


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I grandi sono Martin Luther King o Mandela  quindi un calciatore va giudicato come uomo di sport.* Al di fuori ci credo che son tutti persone civili per lo meno*.



ma stai trollando Splè? Per essere grandi uomini mica bisogna essere per forza un Mandela
mica tanto...tanti Campioni truffano, evadono ecc.ecc.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma stai trollando Splè? Per essere grandi uomini mica bisogna essere per forza un Mandela
> mica tanto...tanti Campioni truffano, evadono ecc.ecc.


Perciò, lasciando perdere quella gente lì, se vogliamo giudicare il calciatore come uomo, bisogna valutare se sia o meno un uomo di sport e Del Piero lo è, Totti no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perciò, lasciando perdere quella gente lì, se vogliamo giudicare il calciatore come uomo, bisogna valutare se sia o meno un uomo di sport e Del Piero lo è, Totti no.



Vabbè dai chiudiamo l'OT tanto ci siamo capiti


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe andare tipo in Brasile o in Qtar a prendersi le ultime vagonate di milioni



il brasile è gia troppo competitivo per lui, potrebbe andare negli emirati arabi..


----------



## Ale (29 Aprile 2014)

magari ce lo troviamo a milanello a luglio


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> magari ce lo troviamo a milanello a luglio



Berlusconi lo prenderebbe anche oggi e non sto scherzando


----------



## Marchisio89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Non ci doveva neanche andare al Sidney, ma che roba é?
Io lo vorrei in societá.


----------

